# Return of the fudge!



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Its back, and with an attractive price!

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/daily-deals/products/fudge-blend


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Good spot. Special price ends Saturday night by the looks of it.

Never tried this before as it had disappeared off Rave's website by the time I had read positive mentions of it by other members and was placing an order for other beans.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Lovely in milk!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up and ordered a couple of 350's to go with the couple of 350 finca el bosque (nom), throw in 10 resealable bags and free postage too!

John


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Rave moving away from 1KG bags? Didn't you used to be able to get a KG of fudge for £15-16? When the 'discount' ends this will represent a price increase on the KG.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

£15.60 for 1050g today, minus the 20% discount which ends next week makes it £18.72 for 1050g.

Not a massive difference, and we do not know if the cost of bean has risen over the last year?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

No not a huge difference, I agree.

If the product was removed and then added back in as they knew there would be in impending price rise (this could be absolutely reasonable, beans going up and the like) I find this a little underhanded. Just a personal opinion, it may well be better business practice to go about it this way.

I'm not holding anything against them, price changes are inevitable, I would find it more honest however if the price just went up.

I could be WAY off here, it just seems very coincidental.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Whats in the blend? Is it the same as the last time(s)/versions?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Beans are seasonal, it hasn't been available for a while, comes back after quite a break slightly more expensive. Don't think this is one for Columbo.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

That we will never know as they dont share that info.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

froggystyle said:


> That we will never know as they dont share that info.


Nice!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

They keep their Sig and IJ blend year round do they not?

It really doesn't matter that much in the long run, and I have less intention than it likely appears to fuss over something so inconsequential. Was just a small irk when I saw the price increase.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Rave moving away from 1KG bags? Didn't you used to be able to get a KG of fudge for £15-16? When the 'discount' ends this will represent a price increase on the KG.


It's Seasonal....Fudge hasnt been around for what 12-18 months

Things go up in price , that's life , deal with it

Buy or don't buy , choice is yours ...

It's still " cheap "

Elvis is alive in Grimsby and other conspiracy stories too...

Please take above in jest , joke like tone , not shouty , angry tone ....


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice in a flat white only IMO. Just ordered for old times sake


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

> * 20% discount applies to 250g and 350g bags only. Fudge blend is *not *available in 1kg bags as we need to ensure there's "just enough" for everybody.


Just to re-iterate the seasonal availability and the fact that there obviously isn't very much of this.

I see from the e-mail there is a 10% off code in this month's issue of GQ.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I didn't see that, scarcity would account for a price increase to boot.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dylan said:


> I didn't see that, scarcity would account for a price increase to boot.


Its not yours to reason why ...if its too expensive just don't buy....

Another line where that would have rhymed , could have saved us alot of time


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

When Rave say medium/dark what do they mean?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

robashton said:


> When Rave say medium/dark what do they mean?


Darker than light


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

robashton said:


> When Rave say medium/dark what do they mean?


I don't think it will be to your preference....

It's a milk based blend too, no go spro


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I do drink flat whites


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Darker than light


and lighter than dark, if I remember correctly?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

robashton said:


> I do drink flat whites


Get some then...


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

robashton said:


> When Rave say medium/dark what do they mean?


On a completely unrelated point - Always a sad day for a fast bowler when they are downgraded from fast/medium to medium/fast. Might as well say "a little bit past it"

For me, medium/dark is a little darker than medium, but not dark enough to be truly dfk. But not past it either way.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Does it taste good, yes! then who gives a fudge what colour it is...


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I don't care about colour, I care about flavour - if its gonna be roasty I don't want it unless there is sufficiently interesting to make it worth it (milk ftw also)

I'd describe some of the stuff I've had off Heart as "dark" but i wouldn't necessarily describe it as roasty.

It's cheap, I'll grab some


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

robashton said:


> I don't care about colour, I care about flavour - if its gonna be roasty I don't want it unless there is sufficiently interesting to make it worth it (milk ftw also)
> 
> I'd describe some of the stuff I've had off Heart as "dark" but i wouldn't necessarily describe it as roasty.
> 
> It's cheap, I'll grab some


Grab me a 350 bag of Kocherre and i'll split postage with you


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Grab me a 350 bag of Kocherre and i'll split postage with you


Aight


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Well I ordered a bag, never tried it before, but used to be a fan of signature!

They also had http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/special-selection/products/nicaragua-finca-el-bosque-micro-lot

Which was on sale too, so picked up a bag. Two bags with postage for just a smidge over £10 is a bargain!


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Ordered 2 bags. I've not ordered a blend for a while, 6 months ago was the last blend ordered. I hope this lives up to the hype.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Info from email newsletter:

Just to give you the nudge...

Sorry for the AWOL peeps. Honestly, we have listened to the public out pour of withdrawal symptoms.










Unfortunately the magic ingredients just haven't been available for us to blend the mighty Fudge... UNTIL NOW!!!

We are pleased (and somewhat relieved) to announce Fudge has returned to the roostery. And by way of apology to its loyal fan base, we're offering 20% off* until Sunday 2nd August.

* 20% discount applies to 250g and 350g bags only. Fudge blend is not available in 1kg bags as we need to ensure there's "just enough" for everybody.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Well, it's certainly different from what I usually use..

View attachment 15904


I'm not entirely sure how to dial in something I should only be drinking in milk, but first impressions are

Medium/Dark in this context seems to mean "well developed", I haven't cupped it but in milk I can't taste anything I would usually describe as a roasting defect (Milk does forgive a lot of sins I know, but some coffee around here even in milk takes on a horrible ashy flavour)

My usual shot size in milk is a really bad idea, it's half the cup of espresso and half the cup of milk, this blend needs more milk, the sweetness is definitely required

I think this is something that I will like if I do it properly - and more importantly my guests who are used to ordering milk drinks in coffee shops and getting something that still tastes of coffee will love this.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@robashton

I've not tried these beans but being a milk based espresso drinker, I'd say half espresso, half milk seems far too little milk. Try adding 2 to 3 parts milk to one part espresso if using a double shot and see how you find that.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

30-35g into your standard 6oz should be fine.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Yes, as stated it was an awful idea, these are the has bean 6oz cups (so really, 5oz, which means a split shot is much more appropriate)

I don't see me pulling a 30g shot from the EK, that ain't gonna work!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> 30-35g into your standard 6oz should be fine.


Those shots don't tend to taste very good on the EK, unless you have a 15g basket (or split a 20g in shot?)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Out of curiosity this morning I grabbed a selection of different sized cups, filled them with water then emptied each into a measuring jug to check capacities. Most, even when filled level to the brim, are 0.5 fl oz less than stated capacities. Think one of them was as much as 1 fl oz less which considering it was supposed to be 5oz is around 20% smaller! Deceptive and worth bearing in mind when ordering cups.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Those shots don't tend to taste very good on the EK, unless you have a 15g basket (or split a 20g in shot?)


Whaaa!

Glad i didn't get an Ek then.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

#boundbyconventionalnumbers


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

I wonder how it's selling for them?

Looking forward to being able to buy in 1KG bags!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> #boundbyconventionalnumbers


"And they shall be known as the sub 20%ers"


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> #boundbyconventionalnumbers


#milkbound


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> "And they shall be known as the sub 20%ers"


Sub 18% in most cases


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> #milkbound


its the most important though , as other than water, its the biggest ingredient


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

#meowopcorn:


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Let these rest folks they need at least 7 days on them!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Ordered some Fudge at last! Last time round I was a tad late and Rave had run out, looking forward to these


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Let these rest folks they need at least 7 days on them!


Meh, pre grind and wait


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

Just got my in the post today! Should be good by the weekend! Can't wait.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Let these rest folks they need at least 7 days on them!


+1

Made a flatwhite today with some roasted on 31st. Needs longer!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

NickdeBug said:


> +1
> 
> Made a flatwhite today with some roasted on 31st. Needs longer!


Just grind it 10-15 mins before you brew with it


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

So what the actual is this even?

I cupped it this evening, more info in the "what's in your cup thread", but long and short of it is

At first glance, it's a dark pile of beans (not too dark but it is dark), in the grind it smells dark and caramely, breaking the crust yields more dark smells - we can say toffee sweetness if we're being kind, on first sip it's dark and bold and in your face but strangely not with a lingering roasty flavour that I'd expect and then... it cools down and gives way to chocolate sweetness, lots of sweetness - and still very few roasty artifacts (not lingering ones anyway, I mean obviously it tastes like it has seen a bit of heat)

I'm stumped. I can see how this would do "fudge" when done well with milk.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Any recommendations on brew temp for this?

My Sage DB is set to 94C which works well for the Rocko Mountain. Just wondering if the fudge would benefit from lower temp.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

No temperature mentioned but here's Raves suggested recipe:

Our Espresso Recipe using 20g VST- 20g in, 42g out in 25 to 30 seconds.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Okay. I'm on 18g in, 34g out in 32 seconds so looks like I'd better coarsen up the grind a tad.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Got mine today. not dialed in yet, not particularly happy about the postie chucking over my back garden fence as it split the parcel.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

You don't look very happy in your photo!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> You don't look very happy in your photo!


Grimley's avatar looks like Ridland, which causes me no end of confusion


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Is Ridland the dude that was at the rave day with arms bigger than my head?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Think you thinking of @Sharkie 

Ridland has a canadian accent if not mistaken

John


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah Sharkie was the dude built like a brick outhouse at the forum day @ Rave. And does look like Grimley's avatar!


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Finally got around to a second go of this and...

17g -> 27s -> 42g (after a 30 minute grind-in-advance, I just guessed where it'd be on the dial and got pretty close...)

WOW.

Decided to just go full on latte, as I have a 6oz cup and 42g of espresso - it's not as if I'm going to drink it all anyway. WOW WOW WOW.

Fudge.

I wouldn't make a habit of buying and drinking something like this, trying to create novelty medium/dark milk only blends goes against what I want to get out of my coffee on all counts but hah ,I can see where the appeal lies for sure. I'd definitely serve this to the typical "high street coffee lover but none of that starbucks stuff but goes into speciality coffee shops and orders a latte" knowing that they'd probably enjoy it.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

It really does shine in milk.

Holding off on mine till next week.


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> It really does shine in milk.
> 
> Holding off on mine till next week.


Im the same, I got mine through the post and the roast date was 5/8/15. Im really impatient too


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I never tried it when they had it before, and have only just received a load of Finca El Bosque and MM, but I think when that runs low I'll grab me some of this, as I do like a nice medium roast in a cappa/flattie.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Rave are offering Fudge in 1 kilo bags again and 15% off until Sunday 20th Sept.


----------

